

The Apple Watch Will Cost Between $549 and $1099, Depending on Size and Style - coldicetea
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/09/the-apple-watch-will-cost-between-549-and-1099-depending-on-size-and-style/

======
Igglyboo
Note that the Apple Watch Sport starts at $349, the naming scheme is slightly
confusing.

